# Java Object mit Hibernate in MySQL abspeichern



## Kababär (8. Apr 2017)

Hi,

ich würde gerne ein Java Objekt abspeichern, allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass dieses nicht Serializable implementiert und das Object ist von javax.crypto....
Gibt es dennoch einen Weg, das Object abzuspeichern und zu rekonstruieren?


----------



## mrBrown (8. Apr 2017)

Was und warum möchtest du denn speichern? Die meisten Klassen daraus dürften eher nicht zum speichern gedacht sein...


----------

